# woy woy this weekend



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

hey guys lookin 2 go fishin this weekend in the canoe if not raing :roll: and if anybody wants to join i dont know the date yet will post 2moz night and time 2 does anybody know if the water i brown still? hope sum1 can join


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dan,

Not sure where i'll be heading out on sunday mate, probably in the channel near riley's island. I want to chase some blackfish on fly.

Is your Dad going out with you? He really should meet anyone you go fishing with mate in this day an age.

Tight lines
Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

thnx mate hope u have fun


----------



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

Blackfish on fly?! I'll look forward to the report Dave. Can't make it sorry guys - in Perth and heading to Albany for the weekend - might try and throw in a line if the weather is OK. I'm taking Tuesday off next week so might head out then.

Denis


----------

